# Knitting Pal/Knitting Mate



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a Knitting Pal (plastic knitting device). Does anybody have a manual or pattern book for this device. I found an instruction manual online, but it is in Spanish.


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

Have never seen this before ..... looking forward to seeing what our group has to saw about it.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

The technique is called "comb knitting" do a search and you'll find lots of videos. Kathryn Douberly has a great video here


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks etrnlife, I'll check out the video. And I'm looking forward to seeing Kathryn next week in Monroe, MI.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never seen a knitting Pal.....


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never seen a knitting Pal.....


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not quite the same as comb knitting. You can attach several levers and knit more than one row at a time.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Watch this utube video.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Crossettman.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

DianneG said:


> Have never seen this before ..... looking forward to seeing what our group has to saw about it.


----------

